# What do you think of intergenerational romantic relationships?



## Sapphyreopal5

It all depends on the people in my opinion. Personally, I've never actually dated outside of my generation, usually within a few years of my own age. I have however pursued a relationship with 2 older men (one is 35, other is 32) and I must say, whoever said all older men are more mature couldn't be more wrong! Let me just say that those 2 are single... for a reason! The 35 year old (I'm 21 btw) ended up accusing me of having bipolarysm because I ended up yelling at him as he called my best friend a liar when my best friend (also my ex boyfriend that I broke up with a few months ago due to my moving 650 miles away  ) was actually telling me the truth (I won't be specific as to what, but I'll say it's of an intimate nature lol). The 35 year old guy also talked about how most women are mentally unstable (mommy issues perhaps?), yet he's just as crazy if not crazier than them! As for the 32 year old, well he's all about instant gratification, is a workaholic, and is actually a lot more materialistic than a lot of kids of my generation. I have become cynical of the whole dating older men/women idea due to maturity. In fact, I tend to think that any older person who tries to say they're more caring, mature, stable, etc. is simply trying to market themselves to the younger crowd! 

The most mature, caring person I've ever been with is a few months younger than myself. Do I think these experiences, along with several other factors that come into play, are necessarily the rule in regards to age and dating? No; however, I must say that I don't want to end up falling in love with someone who is significantly older, as I don't want to think that if I marry them, they'll die just as I'm turning 30 or so... That is just me though.

As I said before, it really does depend on who the people are and how they view things at the end of the day.


----------



## castigat

I'm nineteen and find myself generally more attracted to men that are in that 5-7 year range older than I am. It's probably the appeal of a more 'mature' man when I'm surrounded by a slew of mostly immature boys that affects my decisions, but I know I can find mature younger people too (my god, I feel old saying 'younger people,' what?). It's just...not as easy.
Or I'm not looking closely enough.


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I recently read an article in the newspaper about a 53 year old restaurant owner who has broken off his engagement with a 36 year old lady. The man was miffed because the lady refused to sign a prenuptial agreement. Apparently, he had decided that marriage was a business arrangement and he wanted to protect his assets, which were considerable. The lady didn't agree, and, all of a sudden, the man realized that there was an age gap. Oh my. Hadn't he discovered that sooner? They had lived together without incident for several years until she decided that it was not in her interests to sign the pre-nup. Well, apparently, the man was unable to break up like a civilized human. He sent her a text message. He actually told her that she could keep the engagement ring, valued at about $50,000 (!) and use the proceeds for the down payment on a house. After that, his selfishness kicked in again and he demanded the ring back, saying that it was not a gift. The lady was not too thrilled that the man dumped her via text message, and she said that the ring was a gift and that she was keeping it. The case is going to court. 
In other words, over 50 does not necessarily equal mature.
Don't worry about the age of the person you're going to date. Just make sure that you're compatible and that the person acts in a responsible way.
All this guy has going for him is lots of money.
It's doubtful that he'll get that ring back.
So he now has somewhat less money.
But he still owns a successful restaurant.
I don't think that I would date him. He is too much in love with himself and with his money.


----------



## OldManRivers

I had a coworker years ago who became smitten with a younger woman who worked there - all professionals - and he divorced his wife, said he had meant to years ago, and marriedthe younger woman. A few months later, he decided he really wanted to sit down in the recliner and watch TV - young wife didn't agree - he confided to me, "Never marry a woman half your age."
I guess he meant they had different interest?


----------



## gnudung

I've always dated older than my age with no exception. however after i ended something that was becoming a very 'mature' relationship with someone older, i realised the reason i dated out of my own generation with no exception was because i didn't know or hadn't yet come to terms with myself, my own thoughts and beliefs. 

For some people (not all) they may date older people because they hold them in high esteem, compared to themselves, which they may have no esteem for. 

Personally i'm still trying to work it all out, and since this revelationary idea have really neglected love and romance.


----------



## mushr00m

My partner is 10 years older than I am. He is young at heart whilst im quite mature and we just get on really well, the chemistry is there and we understand each other. I think thats whats important rather than societies judgement. I may have to slightly disagree with may/december relationships where the age gap is rediculously high though, purely in times of life stages but if they are happy then what can I do? You just have to get over it.


----------



## kaleidoscope

Age doesn't matter. I actually prefer older men. I'm currently with a partner ten years older than me, but we're compatible as hell. I've been attracted to men twenty and thirty years older than me, and would have dated them without hesitating had I been available lol.


----------



## StElmosDream

Almost seems more likely when 5-15 years older would be on the cusp of Generation X, no idea though when maturity and life experience would be favoured over immaturity and rudeness (who doesn't prefer emotional maturity and a hopeful life with more civil discussion than arguments?).


----------



## Katerina

I've dated a man 30 years older than me. And it was better than any past experience. 

I don't think age matters and I don't think it is necessary to be looking for something specific all the time. 

From the afore-mentioned gentleman I got maturity, respect, safety, understanding.

I wouldn't hesitate to date someone younger though (and I have) 'cause he would give me silliness, not-give-a-fuck-ness and all that. 

I guess what sticks is memories and experiences. And I will never say no if my gut tells me otherwise.


----------



## Elyasis

F(x)= { x/2+8 if 16≤x<21
-------->x/2+7 if 21≤x<26

etc.

Assuming legal age of consent is 16.
x is your age.
y is your lower bounds. I don't have one figured out for upper.
If you are younger than your intended substitute your age for his/hers.


----------



## fihe

I have trouble understanding how two people of different generations could relate to each other enough to maintain a healthy relationship. if anything I'd rather date someone much younger than me rather than older.


----------



## Michael Nihil

Someone 4 years younger, and, maybe 2 years older, so essentially a Gen Y like myself. I can't stand women who are too mentally mature, it irks me to no end and I can't relate to them. On the flipside, I don't want a woman that's teeny bopperish, either. I hate to generalize also, because if I found a woman that was 10 years older but was as mentally mature as myself, then I might go for that relationship.


----------



## Mmmm

My limit is 14 years older just enough not to be creepy. (Don't want anyone thinking he's my dad.) I usually go for the older men because I like the experience they bring to the relationship & that they have matured. (at least with the ones I knew)

My first 3 relationships were with guys 1 to 2 years older than me. 
My last one was with a man 12 years older. 

I would go up to 2 years younger because anymore & he might be too immature in my opinion.


----------



## refugee

I think about 3-5 years difference is maximum for me, both ways.

But I wouldn't mind dating someone 10 years younger, I think it depends on the maturity level and life direction.


----------



## Mind Swirl

Probably someone who is +/- 5 years at most. So, no, they would not be outside my generation. It really depends on the person though.


----------



## BooksandButterflies

*I tend to like older guys. They're more settled. I'd date a man as much as twenty years older then me. younger...maybe.*


----------



## Hurricane Matthew

Someone within 7 or so years of me is best. No more than that. I'd rather grow old along with someone I love so we can experience life at a similar pace. I don't think I could relate well to anyone enough outside of 10 years older or younger to date them... 

Besides that, dating someone old enough to be a parent or grandparent isn't appealing at all e.u;


----------



## Glenda Gnome Starr

I will admit to liking younger guys. I am very energetic and the guy has to keep up with meeeeeeeeee! Older Generation X is good.


----------



## GenXer

I've had relationships with Millennials , Xers, and a Baby Boomer. Wife is an Xer.


----------



## Sonne

Define older? As I'm moving into mid 30s, I wonder what would be an appropriate dating age range. I've realized just through observation that I will have very little in common with anyone who is 7 to 10 years older or even just a few years younger. I am not using age anymore. It's more about experience. I would prefer someone more worldly or experienced than I am, but not too much. But I'd also want someone who is not too jaded by their experience that they can't see how things can be good even if they've had difficult lives. I think what's more relevant is personality and attitude. If you want to go out and live an active life but the other person prefers to stay at home and live a more settled or quiet life, then it may be a little more difficult. So, how you relate to each other matters more. It's ridiculously annoying when partners are too arrogant or overly confident because of age and experience. Know it alls or "been there done that" meant to make someone feel better or superior than a younger or less experienced partner are a big turn off. This doesn't mean you ignore your experience or maturity, but avoid putting down your partner because their knowledge or experiences are not comparable. If you think your partner is too naive or inexperienced, then don't date them. But don't demean someone because they have not been through the same things as you. These would be my concerns with intergenerational relationships.


----------

